# mosquito report 2/4/11



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

me and a couple buddies went out to the south side, had a great day around 70 panfish and 1 33.5 inch pike, hopefully the picture posted


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Great Pic!!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ya nice Pike!:B


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I have your pics still!!...I got my 1st pike ice fishing today!!! it was a blast!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

sweet pike!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice job! how long did it take ya to get him in?


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

thanks guys, hopefully ill do as good for the tournament this wknd, and mario congrats on ur first pike!


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

da animal and Ey3FrenZy did it again! 3rd consecutive week catching over 30+ fish per outing. The fish are out there you just have to find them and most of all make them hit your offering. Hopefully we do good this sat. for the tournament and good luck to all teams that sign up. 

ps. it took 8 minutes of playing around with this northern and one lost gaff to finally bring her up


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

30 walleye?? or panfish??? Crappie, bluegill??? Perch???or all of the above.... nice job either way... but if you caught 30 walleye I am going to stalk you! LOL


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

we ended up catching perch, crappie, and nice gills. only 2 eyes but lost a few right under the ice. Fish are definately active! cant wait til saturday


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

jiggin'fool said:


> 30 walleye?? or panfish??? Crappie, bluegill??? Perch???or all of the above.... nice job either way... but if you caught 30 walleye I am going to stalk you! LOL


You better stand in line - and wait your turn!


----------



## Fishin Chick (Feb 27, 2010)

Ey3FrenZy said:


> we ended up catching perch, crappie, and nice gills. only 2 eyes but lost a few right under the ice. Fish are definately active! cant wait til saturday


thats awesome. what kind of jigs/bait are you getting them on?


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

plain hook w a minnow off the bottom. and gold vibees!! tight lines


----------



## mclark (Jan 31, 2011)

nice catch on the pike, what depths do you fish out there at the south end


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

depends, usually 13-20 ft


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

da-animal said:


> depends, usually 13-20 ft


Sittin on skeeter now 40mph winds fun fun fun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Fish master where are you? I'm sitting down by the damn... This wind is killer!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i was down by rumble strip road stayed about 4 hrs one bite i said heck with this,to windy to even move..


Perchy101 said:


> Fish master where are you? I'm sitting down by the damn... This wind is killer!
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

Saw another 33" Pike thru the ice today. Atleast some people are catching something sizeable at Skeeter. We were over a pocket of dink gills today. A couple keeper crappie and a fat perch but all went back to feed some monter pike. On a good note, the haul back was easy today, just made a sail on my sled and rode it in.


----------

